# Spikes in August



## simba (Dec 31, 2013)

Where in the Cache Units (spike only) would you guys generally recommend for the archery season? Not asking for people's special honey holes, just don't want to head to areas that are a waste of my time.

Thanks!


----------



## duck (Dec 31, 2014)

where ever you find em


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

Head up Temple Fork road, drive until you find a spot that looks good and start hiking, but don't go too far or you'll run into another road (so annoying). Elk are all over the unit, just like everyone else has said when these "questions" come up. Get away from the roads and people and you _might_ find them. If you come upon some water, find a spot to sit and wait. Get out, go for a hike and do some pre-season scouting!


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

They'll be with the cows.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Besides another road (I agree, so annoying) you'll probably find 3-4 other archers, and if your in the wrong place, a band of sheep. The elk are in there, and a lot of hunters know it.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I've been on the archery hunt with a buddy on the unit. Sheep and cattle can be an issue - I'd suggest checking out all the popular spots (Temple Fork, etc.) and find a water hole. My buddy sat on a water hole for a couple evenings and finally had a spike at 18 yards.


----------



## wolverine_173 (Jul 14, 2015)

this will be my first archery hunt and I will also be hunting in the cache unit. Temple fork is where I have been told to hunt


----------



## simba (Dec 31, 2013)

Sounds like everyone will be in Temple Fork. Is there enough room out there for all of us?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

simba said:


> Sounds like everyone will be in Temple Fork. Is there enough room out there for all of us?


Not really. Have you made your reservations yet? ;-)
You do know that Temple Fork is a small area of a big unit right? Get some maps. Take some road trips. Glass from high points early morning and late evening. You should be able to see elk all through the unit.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

I used to hunt temple fork a lot more than I plan to this year. Like I said, it isn't too uncommon to walk up to a waterhole and have someone already sitting on it. If that happens, sneak back out as quietly and have a plan B through D ready for the area. You can still have an enjoyable hunt in that area, as long as you realize that you aren't going to the back country area, and you will be seeing some other hunters, roads, beef cows, and the occasional band of sheep.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Look at Elk Valley or Round Valley or Old Ephram Grave or Beaver Mountain or The Sinks or White Pine. Those are a few areas to start your search.


----------

